# Otters in town



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Just back from our constitutional along the riverside in town (Dumfries). Sitting on the small island in the middle of the river was an otter having his breakfast eel  

He played about in the foam from the caul (weir for our English readers) catching further eels until it was too cold for us to continue to watch. 

How lucky we are to be able to watch otters in the middle of the town    

This is not unusual to see them just below the lower road bridge in the town, but not so usual to see them next to the main car park (2 motorhomes parked too!)

Must be our lucky day - bright sunshine until we returned home - now it's pouring.

Sue


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

What a brilliant experience.

I remember seeing my first otter in Wiltshire, the land owner didn't believe me, he had never seen them. Same thing in rural Kent. We had been transfering some Carp to a second lake, left a few fish in a transport tank overnight. Next morning all gone!

I caught sight of them, a whole family galloping away over the fields to another pond.


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

You are so lucky. I haven't seen a wild otter in the UK since my posting to RAF Benbecula in the Outer Hebrides, that was 27 years ago !! 
Did see their far eastern cousins in Borneo 5 years ago though. Amazing animals and sooooh cute.

Trevor


----------



## Kelcat (Apr 20, 2008)

The only 'wild' otters we've ever seen were just down the road from you at Castle Douglas - you're very lucky to have such lovely creatures around.


----------

